# Low Profile Roof Top Light



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am looking for a low profile roof top warning light. I want a mag-mount so I can take it off in the summer. I don't have much clearance to get in the garage. Max height would be 5". That will give me maybe 1/2" clearance on the door. I would to hide-a-ways, but just do not have the time this year to install them.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*led*

http://ledguy.net/store/index.php?m...id=318&zenid=06b0c5cb106272140e40b952fbef76de
This should work very well for you and it is very bright


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.tac2supply.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=576
try these guys seem to have great service and great guys


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I agree with what skidooer said, about Tac2. I run a Min Liberty LED with the linear LEDS, it's a mag. mount, great light for me. Very low profile, yet very visible in both daylight and at night, not to mention the low current draw.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

Able 2 SHO-ME Luminator LED Mini Lightbar

This is the Luminator LED Mini Lightbar from Able 2/SHO-ME. It is loaded with "State-of-the-Art" features. The 24 Super Bright LEDs are surrounded by Total Internal Reflection Optics reflectors, and Wide-Angle diffusing lenses disperse the light providing 360° of visible light.

The Low-Profile housing and Aerodynamic UV-resistant Lexan dome reduce wind resistance for improved fuel efficiency. The Solid-State LED flasher includes 12 user selectable flash patterns.

An ambient light sensor automatically reduces LED light intensity at night.

Available as a permanent or magnetic mount.

Features: 
24 Super Bright LEDs 
Total Internal Reflection Optics Reflectors 
Wide-Angle Diffusing Lenses 
12 user selectable flash patterns 
Ambient light sensor automatically reduces LED light intensity 
Low-Profile housing 
Aerodynamic UV-resistant Lexan Dome 
Permanent Mount includes 12 foot power cable and hardware 
Magnetic Mount includes 12 foot power cable, cigar plug with power and pattern switches, and 4-90lb magnets

Specifications: 
Volts: 12 VDC 
Current: 6 Amps 
Size (Permanent): 2 1/4" H x 17 1/4" W x 9 1/8" D. 
Size (Magnetic): 3 1/4" H x 17 1/4" W x 9 1/8" D.

2 Year Able 2 Warranty

Use of a magnetic mount on vehicle in motion will violate warranty.
Neither SIRENNET or the manufacture recommend use of magnetic mount on a vehicle in motion


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

nova makes a great little one, basically two amber strobelights in a clear cased lightbar. cigarette plug and 2 strong magnets. Great light. awdirect.com has it or look for nova strobes on line


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

if you want a good bright Low profile beacon

the whelen L32
http://www.whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=1&cat_id=7&prod_id=305

or for a small bar 
the responder LP

http://www.whelen.com/details_prod.php?head_id=7&cat_id=59&prod_id=384


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree on the responder lp


----------



## Mike - Tac 2 (Apr 11, 2008)

Both the Responder LP and the Sound Off Mini LED3 are excellent choices. I think the Sound Off will provide some better critical angle coverage.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Fiafighterdude;590743 said:


>


Thats ot teh mini able 2 mini bar is it? It looks atlot longer!.

I what that one now....:redbouncexysport


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

02DURAMAX;598328 said:


> Thats ot teh mini able 2 mini bar is it? It looks atlot longer!.
> 
> I what that one now....:redbouncexysport


yeah there called able 2 led "stretch" bars .... about $50 dollars more then the smallest one


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a show me mini led on my truck. Here is a pic, but you can hardly see it. It is short though,


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;590743 said:


>


i liek this one....how much do they normally go for?...i see it's also mag mount...that's what i liek about it...i can;t have a full size becasue i need to be able to remove it...


----------

